

Show HN: We've Prelaunched - eFolio.me - GB_001

I'm developing an early start-up called eFolio.
Not much information is available yet but, it's being developed to solve many problems pertaining to employment.<p>As this is my first prelaunch I'm still trying to find ways to gain exposure, if anyone has advice from a previous a experience, it'd be nice to share.<p>Any feedback is welcome.
======
GB_001
clickable: <http://eFolio.me>.

